

HN Hackers: Add Yourself - rbitar

I created a new website at: 
http://hnhackers.com<p>that was inspired by this post
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1262467<p>to search for all HN contractors for hire. I thought it would be useful to be able to filter for contractors by skills / bio / location vs using the google spreadsheet, but would love to get your thoughts on this.<p>Note that I've populated the database with the first 260sh rows from the spreadsheet, so I'll add the new folks in the morning if you're missing.<p>Let me know what you think!<p>PS. Here is the spreadsheet:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E&#38;hl=en
======
garply
I'm already getting spammed by someone clearly targeting this demographic (not
going to name them because I don't want to give them more eyeballs). I don't
feel comfortable with you having scraped this data... I didn't mind entering
data when it was a hard to find spreadsheet, but now my email is easily
discoverable on this website and I'm annoyed.

~~~
Mc_Big_G
Just got my first piece of spam from a site called newappidea.com. If any of
you have anything to do with that site, please stop it.

~~~
msb
Agreed. Got spam from the same site today.

------
Zak
Bug report: there's a minimum login length of 4 chars, but many HN usernames
are shorter than that. It seems to make sense to let people use their HN
usernames here.

I also find it curious that you seem to have decided we'll all work for
$100/hour. I will, but I suspect there are some people on that list who won't.

~~~
unwind
It actually says "$100/hr+", which I guess _can_ be taken to mean "from $100/h
and up". That's not how _I_ would interpret it, but then again I lean quite
heavily towards literalism with things like these.

~~~
tjr
It could also mean $100 for an hour or more of work.

------
moomerman
Please don't send my password in plain text via email

~~~
adnam
Also: .cat is a valid TLD for email validation. I got:

"There were problems with the following fields:

    
    
        * Email should look like an email address."
    

Whoops.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Obligatory: <http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/09/you-suck.html>

------
CGamesPlay
I agree that the show email link should be nixed, and you should use mailto
links for the emails if you are going to show emails. I personally would
prefer it if you offered a contact form that emailed me via the site (behind a
captcha of course).

Why did you have me pick a user name if it's never shown publicly on the site
and I log in using my email address?

~~~
rbitar
Ok, I've replaced the emails with a contact form instead (still working on the
captcha).

Also, the login is your url: HNHackers.com/username

~~~
Spikefu
Password reset still isn't working. It says an email has been sent, but emails
aren't arriving.

Also, from another comment, HN usernames are case sensitive, so making them
all lowercase will most likely cause problems sooner or later.

~~~
Spikefu
Correction, password reset does appear to be working, it's just taking about
half an hour for the emails to arrive.

Maybe a mail queue setting?

------
mmelin
Clickable: <http://hnhackers.com>

------
motter
My rate isn't $100+/hr -- I don't even charge in dollars.

------
Spikefu
I like the idea of the site, but it should be opt out by default for anything
you scraped from the spreadsheet. Once someone claims their password, they can
decide what info to display if any.

Scraping user data from one site and putting it up on your own without their
permission is not cool IMO.

I agree with the negative comments about the $100/hr+ subtitle. Apart from the
implicit elitism, it isn't even true for a lot of the people in the original
spreadsheet.

Also, as has been mentioned in other comments, the reclaim password
functionality is broken, so I have no idea what I can or can't edit on my
profile.

------
maukdaddy
Using $100+ and up as a subtitle is tacky. Much like "The Ladders" job (Scam)
site that claims only 100k+ jobs.

------
ErrantX
Im not sure why email addresses are hidden behind a "show email" link. That
seems counter intuitive (and certainly wouldn't stop a bot etc. :P)

------
chiquita
sorry, i find the "$100/hr+" problematic.

~~~
rbitar
I agree. I took it off the logo. I was simply thinking of an easy way to
restrict the site to quality coders, but this just sounds tacky.

------
mmelin
So how can I claim my profile on this site?

~~~
markmywords
You can reclaim your account by clicking the "Lost password?" link, I guess.

~~~
Zak
When using the password reset to claim my account:

    
    
        There were problems with the following fields:
    
        Login is too short (minimum is 4 characters)
    

Dear app designers everywhere: there's no good reason for this. Please stop.

~~~
qeorge
I got past this requirement, but got a generic error:

"We're sorry, but something went wrong."

I really thought we had it there. I've emailed the developer,
rbitar@gmail.com, awaiting response.

------
doc
Besides the email being show plain, is it me or the is no way to change the
email address? I tried and couldn't find it, and that's really inconvenient.

------
nihaar
Great idea! The company I work at right now is constantly looking for outside
developers/freelancers for some small projects and I have often found my self
asking how can I get in touch with people on HN for these gigs.

Brilliant idea and I hope to be reaching out to some hackers in the NYC area
soon.

------
Mc_Big_G
The link to our HN profile doesn't work because you are automatically lower-
casing usernames.

Skills are out of order for some reason. I think listing "core skills" in
order is pretty important.

The auto-links in the skills isn't implemented very well. For example, one if
the links is:

[http://hnhackers.com/search/tags/Ruby%20on%20Rails%20(Prefer...](http://hnhackers.com/search/tags/Ruby%20on%20Rails%20\(Prefer%20back-
end)

Obviously just using Ruby on Rails would be much more effective.

~~~
rbitar
Good catch with the lowercasing names. I'll fix that. Yes, I need a better
implementation of searching by tag, or at least do some serious data cleanup.

------
duck
Great idea. Do you think it would be useful to make the skills section more
like tags to keep it consistent?

Semi-related... I wonder how many active HN users there are?

------
subbu
Why does it reverse my skills? If I enter "ruby, rails, linux, html, css,
javascript, jquery" it becomes "js, css, html, linux, jquery, rails, ruby"!

------
JangoSteve
I got the "Something went wrong" message when trying to update my profile.

 _edit_ I think the site logged me out before updating my profile, and then
when I hit "update" (while logged out), that's what gave me the error. Might
want to put a before_filter to make sure only logged in users can update
stuff.

------
jeromec
I have to say I'm impressed with the turnaround time to have hnhackers.com up
rbitar. Sure it's a simple straightforward site, but it looks good. The
original link was posted _less than 24 hours ago_. The domain name shouldn't
have even propagated that fast lol.

------
rubyrescue
if i search for a query such as 'erlang', can you explain how you do the
search - is it by order entered in the database, by rate, etc?

also, nice app!

------
drtse4
I guess you are the guy who told me yesterday in the spreadsheet chat that
that list should become a rentacoder on steroids, fast execution!

~~~
drtse4
Don't like the email in cleartext in the html, considering that all these
pages are public, could you fix that?

~~~
rbitar
Yes, I'm working on that now

------
wlievens
Please add a link to this thread on the site.

I entered the full HN user url in the field and it didn't complain.

------
maxwin
The order of the skills is messed up. I think it is important to display it
the way it was entered.

~~~
rbitar
Right, this has to do with the way I was storing tags to make them searchable.
I've fixed this for new users, and working on restoring this for previous
entries.

------
kilian
Very nice, I've updated my profile and will be sure to use this to seek other
people!

------
kunley
Now it crashes on an attempt to register.

------
jpcx01
Simple, great looking site. Well done!

------
klaut
this is nicely done. great app :)

------
_ivan
Please always send me my password in plain text for the first time after
registration.

~~~
peterbraden
Just to clarify - I'm assuming this is sarcasm. Don't want to risk someone
taking this as a good thing.

~~~
rbitar
Sorry about that, it was default in a plugin I'm using but I've removed it
from future emails that are sent.

